# Tree ID please



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Took this pic yesterday


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Hop Hornbeam https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostrya_virginiana


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you very much for the reply. My neighbor kept telling me it was a birch, but the bark did not match.


----------

